# Spot the animal



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's an example of how it's going to play out.
Here's an easy one.
Can you see the animal I was looking at?


Answer: Yes, a 4 point buck bedded under the rock ledge.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Can you see the animal I was looking at in this picture?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like a single deer, kind of hard to tell without some movement


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Elk in the pines?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's a tough one Ridge!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I can’t see the animal in the second pic


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

iVE LOOKED SO HARD MY EYES ARE BLEEDING:shock::shock:. Cannot see it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yah, I can see the tree squirrel, but i thought we were looking for a deer! 😁


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Now I don't feel so bad......
First one was easy. Can't find the second one.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it a bear underneath the pine at the upper left of the scope?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Oki, time to break out the binos.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My eyes didn't fail me 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I can see what appears to be an elk in that last one. Not a giant but perhaps a raghorn.



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow Ridge, he’s worth watching. I couldn’t see him till the binos came out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I like these games, but I SUCK at them! 

Even knowing where he is after the second picture I can’t we him in the first. Just a shadow under the tree.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I like these games, but I SUCK at them!
> 
> Even knowing where he is after the second picture I can't we him in the first. Just a shadow under the tree.


And how many times have I said to check the shadows? When everyone else was back in camp for lunch or a nap. I found this nice general season bull. Time to break out the spotting scope.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That animal mid-left looks like a nice buck to me, but knowing your credentials, I'll take your word it's an elk.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I can see the elk in the shadows with the bino view. I still can't see the deer in the first pic. :-?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

First one was a little tougher didn't expect his hide to be so light. thanks I like these games


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, here's the spotting scope version.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Can you see the animal I was looking at in this picture?


Still can't find it in this one. The other two weren't too tough...

I like this game.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

The second pic was tough I but after the zoom pic I seen what seems to be a Bull Elk bedded under A pine top left corner that was fun!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was looking below it at the blond/white rock. I see it now in all three pictures. That's why you shoot big critters. Great game.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My He!!, You expect us to see an animal 800 yards away with the naked eye?? It's obvious as an ass on a horse if you have magnification.-O,-


I was correct on the location of the Elk, but I said it was a bear. LOL


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> My He!!, You expect us to see an animal 800 yards away with the naked eye?? It's obvious as an ass on a horse if you have magnification.-O,-
> 
> I was correct on the location of the Elk, but I said it was a bear. LOL


That's alright I thought that it was a deer but I could tell that there was a animal there.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This is fun. Hopefully I can piggy back on the game. Try this one:


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Can’t see it Judd


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I see him/her

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Look for this.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This one is easier to see


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Ah hah. Like “Where’s Waldo”. 
I had a good one to share but apparently my phone ate it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Look for this.


I could tell something looked out of place in that exact spot in the first picture but I would never have guessed it was a big kitty.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

He was right on the trail of a doe that snuck through a minute earlier. Here is a better pic.


----------



## LaurenKnox (Dec 21, 2020)

Why pic is not donwloading?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LaurenKnox said:


> Why pic is not donwloading?


Because Jesus watches you when you are "sleeping"


----------



## LaurenKnox (Dec 21, 2020)

Is his a dear in the picture? It is very hard to understand because the photo has a very bad resolution. I liked hunting when I was younger. It was like a hobby for me, and usually, I was hunting deers. I was waiting every year for the hunting season to start, I was planning the whole year how and with whom I will hunt. Once I visited a zoo park and read about what eats a deer. I understood that people are killing them in very big amounts. I started to hate my old hobby, now I am trying to help every animal that is injured. I don't know how I could kill so many animals just for fun.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

LaurenKnox said:


> Once I visited a zoo park and read about what eats a deer. I understood that people are killing them in very big amounts. I started to hate my old hobby, now I am trying to help every animal that is injured.


Note to self: Do not go to a zoo park, and for all that is holy, DO NOT READ ANYTHING!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Vanilla +1


Also, deer park? Sounds like a disease breeding ground and animal cruelty to me if you think about what their wild fellas get to enjoy.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that Ridgetop. Your eyes and patience are light-years better than mine. I assume I've missed tons of animals on the few big game hunts I've done but that's an impressive find!


----------

